# Beware my Texas brethren...



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm coming home, albeit only for a long weekend. Headed to S. Texas with a group of friends I've collected over the years for an almost annual get-together and dove hunt.

And, yes, I do get to call myself a Texan, even though I only lived in Texas for a few short years. You see, I was actually born in TX, so when the great state finally decides it has had enough and enacts its right to form its own country, I'll be eligible by birth for citizenship.

Anyway, if you're in S Texas and hear of a lost Carolinian claiming to be a Texan, that will be me.

At any rate, here is where I am now, just about to pass Lake Waccamaw and cross into SC.





Tony - I'll shoot you a message as I pass overhead so you can look up and wave. I'll know you by the gleam off your head and your big smile.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2014)

Have fun!

I hope you're right about the succession/birth right thing, as I too was born in Texas.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

I have my eye on you Henry . . .





. . . . loading my goose gun for when you fly over . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Henry I don't think I'll get a shot at you. I live where the yellow star is - it would be a hell of a shot and take Hitlers super cannon to get you . . . .


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

That is a very cool website if you haven't messed around on it before - it is worth some time on a rainy day.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 18, 2014)

Where in south Texas are you hunting? Good luck in your hunt. I hear that the dove population is about 5% more this year so you should have a good time.


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Nope, the closest we'll get is about halfway between you and the line you drew. Assuming the path of flight 2 isn't changed due to weather, etc., however, I will fly not too far north of @Tclem as we head over MS. Anyone on a fairly straight line between Atlanta and San Antone should see me... just drop a note where you are and I'll ask the pilot to do a rollover as a hello when we pass. They still do that on Delta, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Where in south Texas are you hunting? Good luck in your hunt. I hear that the dove population is about 5% more this year so you should have a good time.


Around Uvalde. Staying in Concan on the Frio River.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> Staying in Concan on the Frio River.



Awesome! We went there several times when I was a kid. My mom has a picture of me in mid air over the river right as I release the rope at its apogee, that hangs from that humongous oak tree that people have been using for decades as a swing.

Yes on the website I have used it for years whenever a family member flies. It's cool . .


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

You need to fly in to tylertown ms this sat


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Henry you switched planes what's your flight number now? Or are you already on the ground in Texas?


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

1790... leaving ATL in about an hour (hopefully!)


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Successfully crossed into MS airspace. Tony, should be overhead just to your north in ten to fifteen minutes or so. Ever been mooned from 32,000 feet?





Then, over the historical, political, cultural anomaly we call Louisiana. Elliot, give me a good highball, would you, and I'll report back how it sounds from altitude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

Either I've found the magical FBE forest, or it is about to get bumpy.



Either way, I already somehow feel free-er just entering TX airspace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> Either I've found the magical FBE forest, or it is about to get bumpy.



Those bumps are just hits to the plane from Kevin manning the antiaircraft gun protecting the magical FBE forest. I'd strongly encourage your pilot to change flight plans and avoid the airspace over Kevin's corner of Texas.

Enjoy the dove hunt!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> Successfully crossed into MS airspace. Tony, should be overhead just to your north in ten to fifteen minutes or so. Ever been mooned from 32,000 feet?
> 
> View attachment 60006
> 
> Then, over the historical, political, cultural anomaly we call Louisiana. Elliot, give me a good highball, would you, and I'll report back how it sounds from altitude.


I'm glad I was working inside during that period of time


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 18, 2014)

Did ya hear it?!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

good shooting!!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 18, 2014)

Lots of doves around Concan this year if the rain doesn't run them off. Are you hunting with Chris Crocker Outfitters? He reported this morning quick limits and lots of birds


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2014)

Good luck Henry! We've got plenty of birds this year, please limit out and reduce them a bit! TA


----------



## SENC (Sep 18, 2014)

We're shooting south zone when it opens tomorrow down around Batesville. Did have around little afternoon pre-show in the central zone today... decent birds, killed 12-13.

Just so we're all clear, I'm out of pocket the next 48 hours, so no posting of good wood until Sunday night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, I left the state of Texas in good shape - not burning or in internal crisis - and am halfway home in the ATL airport (I hate airports and flying!). Got lucky with the weather and managed to avoid most of the flooding rains in S Texas from the hurricane remnants - and had 4 great shoots. No problems limiting out on each hunt - but no pictures because I don't want to risk self-incrimination. Looking forward to being home, but do love Texas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

SENC said:


> Well, I left the state of Texas



We started partying about 35 minutes ago. The entire state is celebrating. I recorded this in my living room a few minutes ago . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

